# Outdoor Grow Tips WANTED !!



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey yall,
   I have decided that this sping im going to move back outdoors.
     I have grown outdoor before, but not on the scale im looking to do this time around.

  I have found a more than perfect area, lots of high, green thorns, and i found a natural pine tree patch....they range from 3ft-15 feet tall.......and has perfect spots for plants inbetween the pines.
  Im looking to grow about 25 females outdoors, in my newly found location....

 Im just looking for some good tips that i might of not thought about yet.

   so far i have scouted the spot.....scouted the plant spots....found very stelthy/hidden locations for all the plants.
 Im not going to group too many together....at most 3 would be close to one another....the rest are all spread out good...

  Im thinking april for planting times, and hope to harvest around ehh october...early october?

     Im going to buy pig blood, and spread that in the area of my grow, as well as add urine to nearby bushes...... 

 any more tips or tricks would be great guys, thanks.


----------



## headband (Feb 4, 2008)

just curious, straight in the ground? and urine to other plants for what?? hows the traffic around your area? this sounds legit...


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 4, 2008)

ya straight into the ground....i dont want any buckets involved.
    Urine on other plants so the deer smell my scent.....ya kno.....same with the pigs blood.

    The traffic is 0.
 besides deer, it doesnt seem that anybody else goes back there often.
   I mean im sure there are a few random hikers/wanders every once in awhile; but im putting the girls in spots where you would really have to go out of your way to get to em.

 I also have a good water source on the land im growing.
 Is using river water for plant waterings ok? i bet it has some sort of nutriant in the water....maybe...proly not though.


----------



## umbra (Feb 4, 2008)

the blood will draw bugs and vermin, not keep them away


----------



## snuggles (Feb 4, 2008)

umbra said:
			
		

> the blood will draw bugs and vermin, not keep them away



I agree, also it's very "Carrie". River/stream water are usually fine as long as you don't live near me...I would never use that water..LOL. Also for nutes why not get some of the Peace of Mind from FF or something similar, a topdressing type nute.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 4, 2008)

umbra said:
			
		

> the blood will draw bugs and vermin, not keep them away



Im pritty sure its a known fact that pigs blood keeps deer away.......?
 maybe not, but i think soo


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Feb 4, 2008)

Blood doesn't keep anything away. It attracts scavengers and carnivores and does nothing to prevent deer from coming around. There is not a whole lot that will honestly keep deer off of them if they decide they want to eat them.

I've hunted my entire life. I know deers habits pretty well. If you seriously want to deter deer, then use wire cages for the early vegetative growth. And take them off as they get bigger. Deer don't really mess with flowering plants in my experience. Urinating in the area can't hurt anything, but I don't if it helps either. There are some deer away chemicals that some people swear by. I can't vouch for them either way as I have no experience with them.


----------



## snuggles (Feb 4, 2008)

Buy a rifle and sit there for a long time...yeah deer are tough but the cage thing seems to be the thing to do, I have seen many good outdoor grows and they are a common theme.


----------



## longtimegrower (Feb 5, 2008)

At least the pigs will know you mean business.  Oh and by pigs  you do mean the little oinky animals bacon comes from.  Maybe Carrie will show up and you won`t have to wory about prom kids stealing you plants. lol slim      PS Dang snuggles i didn`t see you wrote Carrie. I thought i was the only one picking fun. I was laughing my arse off.


----------



## snuggles (Feb 5, 2008)

A little off topic, but I see you said 25 plants, any ideas on strains yet? Is it something you have grown before outside?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 5, 2008)

nope,
 Im just looking to find as many good seeds as i can.
    like 100 or sooo.


----------



## headband (Feb 5, 2008)

how are you going to make sure theirs 25 females, start em all off inside?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 5, 2008)

Ya, i was debating weather or not to just plant like 60 or so plants outdoors, then weed out the males.......but i dont want to go back to the grow site too much; to look for males....

  The next idea is to start close to 100 as i can; Indoors.....then get 25 females....then move them outdoors.

   Or start 25 from seed indoors, and start like 25 clones....?.....imho the clones would slow me down a bit.....but i would know for sure that its going to be females....

    soooo ya i think ill just start alot from seed, indoors.....unless u got a better idea?


----------



## jb247 (Feb 6, 2008)

Isn't there going to be a problem with soil acidity, planting in a pine forest...I know that I can't grow anything at all around the pines in my yard, the needles fall off and cause the soil to become very acidic...

Just a question...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 6, 2008)

maybe....we will see


----------



## chuq6 (Mar 22, 2008)

To keep dear and **** out, today or tommarow i will jab a stick in the ground, get string and tie to a pie pan then attach it to the stick so when the wind blows it scares them off.-Good Idea?


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Mar 22, 2008)

chuq6 said:
			
		

> To keep dear and **** out, today or tommarow i will jab a stick in the ground, get string and tie to a pie pan then attach it to the stick so when the wind blows it scares them off.-Good Idea?



Deer are intelligent and creatures of habit. They will get used to that in a couple days and wont recognize it as a threat. Also, that just attracts attention to your grow. People that are looking to find someones patch look for signs like that.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 22, 2008)

i agree with thesticky, cages work. pie tins painted black on string hanging from cages or trees hitting each other will scare deer in wind but make noise and can attract a wanderer.

place in small groups. turn the ground now arreate the soil- when u dig a hole for a plant, rule of thumb dig it at least twice as big as you think is good. the bigger the root ststem the bigger the buds. get seedlings started now- set out when around a ft tall after first cold snap, plant on south facing slopes near a water source and adment the ground which u wish to plant NOW. add perlite and dont forget to mulch plants after you get them inground HEAVY to help water retention. dolomite lime is a must! have nothing shiny and bright near the patches and nothing to attract attetion. when you plant- DO NOT PLANT NEAR A USED TRIAL. weed STINKS under hot sun outside and the smell WILL waft. if anywhere near a trial odds are they will be found by smell. the number 1 reason why patches are found. if you can plant near a stream or creek with a good elivation u can use hydraulics to irrigate your patches downstream using gravity. water often as outside heat and near full sun can dry plants out quick. make sure plants arent to shaded as the sun will be shifting positions where it rises n sets lil by lil daily. dont ride a quad to any patch and use quality genetics. watch for males and herms- one can pollinate potentially the entire crop that are yards and miles away from each other. dont use fresh meat to fertilize with or scavengers will be digging around plants. cayanee pepper solution with water sprayed on leaf foilage will deter most green eaters from your plants, but washes away with rain. dont plant in lowlands as hard rains will drown babies in a day. make sure plants are strong and hardened to outdoors before getting inground as tenderlings can literally blow away with the wind.

perlite is your friend! remember that....



goodluck!


----------



## Old Bud (Mar 23, 2008)

In Canada they sell a product called "Skoot", which seems to work well at keeping critters away, at least it does for me. Don't know what it is made of but they warn you not to consume alcohol when you spray it around. A google search may give you some info.
  Blood, bone meal etc, will only attract bears, raccoons and similar varmints.


----------



## Old Bud (Mar 23, 2008)

In Canada they sell a product called "Skoot", which seems to work well at keeping critters away, at least it does for me. Don't know what it is made of but they warn you not to consume alcohol when you spray it around. A google search may give you some info.
  Blood, bone meal etc, will only attract bears, raccoons and similar varmints.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Mar 23, 2008)

ive just bought some water retention crystals, maybe you should look into something like that. i did hear you mention that you didnt want to visit them too frequently, this is the way to do it imo, but others may think different. im also feeding the soil using fish blood, and potash (powder). that way i wont need to feed them on time every week. only water them whenever they need it. how long can a plant go without rain anyway? i was thinking 7 days.... what do you guys think?


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 24, 2008)

echo...................................



hahahah j/k



hows about about throwin in some soilmoist to extend length between watering as well as bag or some plastic to help contain moister and protect yer roots.

:bong:


----------



## chuq6 (Mar 26, 2008)

There are no trails around my spot from people just deer.
I have no way of keeping them in my house.
I germinate in a paper towl like always 
then take the paper towl to the site and put in ground.
Works fine


----------

